# Crap from a forum member



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Just got some fecking junk mail advertising a car for sale from what appears to be a forum member. Piss off you wanker. Unsolicited mail is fucking annoying at the best of times, let along from bloody forum members. :x


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

You no longer have IM. We'll look into it


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Agreed - and he's hit every f*cking email account I have.

I DON't WANT TO BUY YOUR OLD FORD!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ummm...... did you feel the "Force"?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> You have IM


Kev - anything we should know about this spam?

With regards the advert :

original tyres that can't be replaced - yeah that'll help sell it! :roll:

1987 bought by owner who kept it 18 years - so that's 2005. So this guy's had it no time at all then - yeah that'll help sell it! :roll:

"appreciating in valve every year" - what are they falling apart?
the tyres "are very sort after" 
etc :roll:

So if he spams our email....oh !!! he's left his mobile number on the advert : 07776257150. Is there anyone who works nights that "might be interested" in this vehicle? :wink:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

CH_Peter said:


> Just got some fecking junk mail advertising a car for sale from what appears to be a forum member. Piss off you wanker. Unsolicited mail is fucking annoying at the best of times, let along from bloody forum members. :x


I have just got the same..... :twisted:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

In my inbox too.....well, it was until I hit the "Mark as Spam" button :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > You have IM
> ...


Yes i am always wanting to add another Ford to our fleet :twisted:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I feel left out, i dont have one.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> I feel left out, i dont have one.


Me either...But you have to put your email in your profile to get one.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Thats ok then.

If you look at your right picture it looks like you have the devil looking out of you car :twisted:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> he's left his mobile number on the advert : 07776257150.


Shall we forward it to some porn site and publicise it in phone boxes? :twisted: :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Abi your evil.

Go on then but make it a gay guy one . :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Actually I could phone it myself and see if he wants phone sex! :lol:  :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Get your hubby to do it :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

It's probably him spamming! :lol: On another note ...... he could listen in or watch even! :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im up for that, msn me in - i have a web cam


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I wondered whether it was a form of virus that hides in jpgs... my AV didn't pick it up, but it was just deleted anyway. No point in risking it for a piece of shit spam. :x

Hope everyone just deleted it?

http://www.f-secure.com/v-descs/ms04-028.shtml
http://securityresponse.symantec.com/av ... shell.html
etc


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Well, at least this thread's good for a laugh. 

What the hell was he thinking, that's what i want to know. :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Probably does not know he's spamming! I reckon he's infected and is unaware of what's ahppening.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

saint said:


> Probably does not know he's spamming! I reckon he's infected and is unaware of what's ahppening.


I'm 99% sure I know how he has done this and 99% sure he did know what he was doing, just gotta do a little more investigation to find out for sure.

For those of you that didn't recieve it, check your junk filter/junk mail boxes as you will prob find it in there.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Nothing in mine


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Who is it? I was asked a question during the week by a member - but have my suspiscions


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

saint said:


> Who is it? I was asked a question during the week by a member - but have my suspiscions


SainTT as we have a non personal attack policy on this forum I cannot name the person (nor anybody else can!), but if you IM me the persons name with details of their query to you, I can disucss it further.

The member has been dormant for over 6 months, which is why we shouldn't jump to any conclusions.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Who is it? I was asked a question during the week by a member - but have my suspiscions
> ...


I had a similar strange PM from someone also last weekend thinking about it :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


IM me details mate


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I put my hands up it's not me sending emails  . However, if you would like a nice dirty message from me I'm sure it can be arranged!  :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

IM me the dirty bits


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

So did I from jedi_quaTTro:

Now not known to have been the 'spammer' as he has replied and given a valid reason for his contact.

Apologies.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

I didn't get the IM (or it was deleted before I read it), but I got an email direct. :x


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

From him?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Fuck it. I was going to do it properly and investigate thoroughly, looking to take action against the spammers, but if you can't even do a simple thing as to keep it anonymous, I won't bother.

Sort it all out yourselves then, i'm sure you will get far! :?


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> Fuck it. I was going to do it properly and investigate thoroughly, looking to take action against the spammers, but if you can't even do a simple thing as to keep it anonymous, I won't bother.
> 
> Sort it all out yourselves then, i'm sure you will get far! :?


calm down my dear :lol: :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh well - that confirmed my concerns. Does not bother me too much 'cos of the details I gave him.

But just a bit lame.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Fuck it. I was going to do it properly and investigate thoroughly, looking to take action against the spammers, but if you can't even do a simple thing as to keep it anonymous, I won't bother.
> 
> Sort it all out yourselves then, i'm sure you will get far! :?


Sort what out. Were you going deep undercover then Kev to infiltrate some secret behind the scenes stuff that we can't know about?

FFS man ~ get a grip. There's nothing to investigate. He sent pm's and then e-mails. They've all gone out. Job done. What's an investigation gonna achieve?

If you think you can stop spam then market it. You'd make a fucking fortune! :?


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

auditt260bhp said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck it. I was going to do it properly and investigate thoroughly, looking to take action against the spammers, but if you can't even do a simple thing as to keep it anonymous, I won't bother.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> Sort what out. Were you going deep undercover then Kev to infiltrate some secret behind the scenes stuff that we can't know about?


To gather facts before the mud-slinging started, then make sure it didn't happpen again on/from this forum.



auditt260bhp said:


> FFS man ~ get a grip. There's nothing to investigate. He sent pm's and then e-mails. They've all gone out. Job done.


Wrong, it wasn't the spammer that sent the initial PM's and the person who sent the spam email has an account with us that is still active, so the information within in the PM's contradicts. Therefore we have no evidence to show the 2 were connected, just circumstancial assumptions (albeit very strong suggestions!)

But like i said, I can't be bothered to make sure it doesn't happen again, you seem to be doing a good job of stringing it all together by yourself. So i'll let you organise the block of the accounts and IP addresses once you have gathered all the facts, to make sure no more spam is sent again. :?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> > Sort what out. Were you going deep undercover then Kev to infiltrate some secret behind the scenes stuff that we can't know about?
> ...


Take the high road Kev, and don't let one person doing what you asked us not to put you off. Please?

My email wasn't from the same person, btw - although someone clearly had the same email, as they reference selling "their shitty old Ford". Same email I got.


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

What I want to know is....did any of you buy the car! :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Fuck,

I fancied reliving my RS youth & just sent the guy some shreddies for the Cosworth after receiveing his nice email.

Have i done a bad thing???? :lol: :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

KMP what action could you have taken anyway apart from highlighting this issue to Jae?

I am glad the thread was created - maybe off a bit - but 1) it highlighted that the forum mail I got was rubbish 2) made me aware that there were others involved.

If you'd acted a bit quicker and asked for information from anyone else affected then your toys would still have been at hand.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> But like i said, I can't be bothered to make sure it doesn't happen again, you seem to be doing a good job of stringing it all together by yourself. So i'll let you organise the block of the accounts and IP addresses once you have gathered all the facts, to make sure no more spam is sent again. :?


Oh please. How can you ensure it doesn't happen again? Are you going to block all e-mail accounts and IP addresses? Are you going to predict the future and guess who the next 'E-mail Spammer' is going to be?

And, excuse my IT ignorance, but surely you can't block IP addresses as some will be the same depending on who the ISP is!

Anyway, the words - bolt, horse, close, door and stable spring to mind.

Get off your big Mod' Stallion Kev. You can't predict what's going to happen and FFS it was just a spam e-mail at the end of the day. If your expertise in predicting becomes greater then perhaps you should consider a change in career:










:wink:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

So, reading between the lines, KMP has haughtily relinquisehd his toys from atop his high-horse in a supercilious manner.

Bit over the top really.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Look on the brightside, this must stop the forum going down hill, this is a teensy weansy bit exciting!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Igot the email last week, just thought "Why the F would he ask me if I wanted a Cosworth" then binned it. End of :?


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Igot the email last week, just thought "Why the F would he ask me if I wanted a Cosworth" then binned it. End of :?


I did exaclty the same, i cant see what all the fuss is about really. :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The fuss is that if someone can grab all the emails and spam us then there's nothing stopping all the other companies and therefore we'll all get inundated with more spam. :roll:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> The fuss is that if someone can grab all the emails and spam us then there's nothing stopping all the other companies and therefore we'll all get inundated with more spam. :roll:


Well surely if your happy to enable anyone to have access to your email address on a public forum, then your going to be open to recieve spam mail. :?

Why moan about it? just delete it.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm happy for mine to be available to people but what we're talking about is some sort of automated farming of emails.

If you're happy about it great!

Now bugger off so we can carry on flaming him! :roll:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> I'm happy for mine to be available to people but what we're talking about is some sort of automated farming of emails.
> 
> If you're happy about it great!
> 
> Now bugger off so we can carry on flaming him! :roll:


Ill piss off after i have said one last thing on the matter  . I didnt think this was automated and presumed it was just a member clicking on the email address icon and pasting the advert for the Ford into the email and sending it.

If the email was automated then i can see why some people are a little pissed.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I can't see it as being automated either.

First I get a pm, (anyone can send me one of those), asking for my e-mail address. I ask why. He picks up pm and doesn't reply. I send another to him, which he collected, and again no reply. I didn't receive the e-mail as I didn't provide the answer he wanted nor disclose my e-mail on the Forum.

He's just an oportunist tit wank who, like the rest of the nobhead spammers out there, will go away if ignored.

And, if TTotal even had the sense to read and delete then I don't see why any sane/normal person would have a problem! :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nothing wrong with a nice juicy slice of Spam.










PS Neil not sure if that was an insult or not as I dont have enough sense :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

http://bau2.uibk.ac.at/sg/python/Sounds/spam_song.au

:roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Ah, bless you John. Don't worry .............it was an insult!!! :wink:

(Oops, personal flame alert!)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

To$$er...

Well go on deny it :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I can't.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Here you are


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Cheers John but I find I need something a bit larger ..........


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

[/quote]

I prefer a bit of tongue myself! :twisted: :-* :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Anytime babe! :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> Cheers John but I find I need something a bit larger ..........


I find these practical and always handy


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

LMFAO! :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I believe the technical term for wiping ones Hampton on the curtains is Zuffling.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Kell said:


> I believe the technical term for wiping ones Hampton on the curtains is Zuffling.


1. zuffling ---------

To wipe the seminal fluid from the penis after intercourse, usually employing the nearest item of soft furnishing available'Having coughed my filthy yoghurt all over Jade's face, I was happy to zuffle her curtains before leaving'

Seems you are right then Kell 

Now how did you know that ?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

That is gross! :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If you lot hadn't upset Kev we might now know how it was done.

Who's gonna send him some flowers and apologise? :?:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> If you lot hadn't upset Kev we might now know how it was done.
> 
> Who's gonna send him some flowers and apologise? :?:


LOL! Sounds to me likes that lot want to give him a good kick in never mind the flowers and thrills! :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

LMFAO @ Dotti. :lol:



scoTTy said:


> If you lot hadn't upset Kev we might now know how it was done.
> 
> Who's gonna send him some flowers and apologise? :?:


I think we're having more fun learning from Kell all about 'zuffling' to be honest scoTTy. Couldn't give a rats arse about a fudging spam e-mail which has ended so many peoples desire to live! :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Fighting talk

Must be the small wheels syndrome :lol:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> LMFAO @ Dotti. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And yet, here you are pissing people off.

I was annoyed to find my email address had been "spammed" from what appeared to be an (ex?)forum member. I would like to know that it won't happen again. I'm curious as to how it was done. Just because we choose to let people see our email addresses - should anyone want to contact us for legitimate reasons - doesn't mean we want someone to be able to farm them all and spam them. I was happy to let Kev investigate, and frankly, why you had to stick your your oar in and piss him off for (what you presumably think) are cheap laughs, I don't know.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

So do you have such an awesome spam blocker that this is the first to ever get through? Do you write to every spammer and ask how they got your e-mail address?

Like somebody said, if you stick your e-mail address on a public forum then what do you expect? And surely if somebody wanted to contact you they'd use the pm facility and if it was 'life and death' they'd have your e-mail address anyway.

I didn't piss Kev off for cheap laughs. If you take a look back I asked _you_ if it was from the same person that I'd had a pm from. Kev then got the arse as I'd named the guy who pm'd me. I didn't ask that he stop investigating your 'complaint'.

Oh, and I'm sorry for sticking my 'oar in' but once again I'd remind you that this is a PUBLIC FORUM and hence members of the PUBLIC will respond to your comments if posted on it. Bit like sticking your e-mail address on a PUBLIC FORUM for all to see and then moaning cos you get spammed really!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

And yet more crap :?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

saint said:


> And yet more crap :?


Had a IM today and comfirmed what i thought the first IM was reffering to! are we sure the Spam mail and this IM are linked :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I never got any spam outwith the forum. Though it's a bit of a coincidence that others recieved the same msg within the forum.
To me it just all seems a bit dubious esp as the current subject I never really had any dealings with at all!


----------



## jedi_quaTTro (Sep 29, 2003)

this spamming is nothing to do with me, I am very much a real TT owner who comes along to this forum now and again, so can not always respond, I am semi-retired so clearly do not have anything to sell ! I have only ever sent normal messages

regards


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

CH_Peter said:


> I'm curious as to how it was done. Just because we choose to let people see our email addresses - should anyone want to contact us for legitimate reasons - doesn't mean we want someone to be able to farm them all and spam them.


I don't know exactly what the symptoms are because I didn't get the spam, but the Memberlist page contains both your email address (if you enabled it) and a link to pm you. It would take minutes to write a script to harvest them all from there.


----------

